# [PDA] Sincronizar Palm z22 mediante jpilot  [+-ok]

## jmp_

Hola,

¿Alguien sabe como hacer para detectar donde hay que apuntar en /dev para configurar mi PDA (una Palm z22) mediante jpilot ?

No consigo configurar jpilot (use +gtk2) correctamente puesto que no se donde está el dispositivo PDA dentro de /dev.

He intentado conectar con el dispositivo sin éxito, lo conecto vía USB pero aunque detecta que hay algo (Palm Handeld) no tengo ningún /dev/ttyUSB ni nada similar. He probado algunas cosas pero nada...

I'm using sys-fs/udev-077-r5 

Kernel 2.6.x with USB support enabled

Hotplug working fine

Gentoo 32-bit i386 (AMD Athlon XP)

app-pda/jpilot-0.99.8_pre9 +gtk2 +nls

otros detalles:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-412813.html

un saludo y gracias en cualquier caso.Last edited by jmp_ on Wed Dec 21, 2005 4:13 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## IceFox

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> ...He intentado conectar con el dispositivo sin éxito, lo conecto vía USB pero aunque detecta que hay algo (Palm Handeld) no tengo ningún /dev/ttyUSB ni nada similar. 

 

En mi caso, hago un 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

, para detectar en que /dev/algo está el pda y obtengo esto 

```
Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0
```

 al momento de presionar el boton de sincronización.

¿Estas presionando el botón de sincronización de tu pda?

Saludos.

----------

## R0ckET

yo tengo la zire31 y udev me pone el dev en /dev/tts/USB0 y el /dev/tts/USB1, te recomiendo usar el USB1 (por lo menos yo uso ese)

----------

## alexlm78

si no recuerdo mal hay que crear los nodos

```
# mknod /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 0

# mknod /dev/ttyUSB1 c 188 1

# chmod 0666 /dev/ttyUSB*

# chown root:users /dev/ttyUSB* 
```

y utilizas el /dev/ttyUSB1 para sincronnizar tu palm, incluso le podrias hacer un link

```
# ln -sf /dev/ttyUSB1 /dev/palm
```

En mi caso uso el Pilot-links, claro corre en consola, y tengo una Palm Tungsten T3.

no se que mas necesites.

EDICION:

Esto te puede servir:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-270840-highlight-pilotlinks.html

----------

## jmp_

Hola,

En primer lugar muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios, todavía no he podid probar todo esto que me planteáis, pero he ido leyendo algunas cosas y enlaces que me habéis puesto. De momento sigue igual, en breve echaré un vistazo más serio y os comento los resultados.

En cualquier caso:

En principio lo de crear los nodos manualmente no debería ser necesario desde que uso UDEV ¿no es esto cierto? 

A mi no me aparece nada en /dev/tts similar a USBx, os pongo lo que me aparece luego.

Si que presiono el botón de "sync" tanto del programa como de la PDA (Palm z22) , miro luego de matar procesos antes de reintentar, etc.

He visto algo sobre no se que módulo de "visor" y ciertas "reglas" para UDEV ¿será necesario todo esto? me da la sensación de que alguno de vosotros simplemente conecto el dispositivo, udev creo los nodos al vuelo y la cosa funcionó como cabría esperar ¿verdad? ahora sería bueno averiguar porque en mi caso no ha sido así.

Más detalles de interés:

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6
> 
> usb 1-3: device descriptor read/all, error -110
> ...

 

Y en /proc:

 *cat /proc/bus/usb/devices wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    [...]
> 
> T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=02 Dev#= 12 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
> ...

 

Esto es lo que tengo en /dev

ls /dev/tts

0  1  2  3

ls /dev/pts

0  1  2

...y el resto, pero nada de ttyUSBx.

saludos.

----------

## pacho2

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En principio lo de crear los nodos manualmente no debería ser necesario desde que uso UDEV ¿no es esto cierto? 
> 
> A mi no me aparece nada en /dev/tts similar a USBx, os pongo lo que me aparece luego.
> ...

 

Si mal no recuerdo, para que udev cree los nodos por su cuenta es necesario que tenga las reglas (rules) necesarias. Por ejemplo, en mandriva 2006 no es necesario correr ni coldplug ni hotplug porque la detección de hardware la solucionan añadiendo reglas a udev.

En mandriva también vi a gente con este problema (al final no lo solucionó  :Sad:  ) pero se comentaron algunas opciones que creo que te podrían servir de algo.

Mira en:

http://blogdrake.net/node/2474

Yo es que estoy tanto por los foros de mandrake como por estos  :Wink:  por eso pongo tantos links a esos foros

Saludos y suerte

----------

## jmp_

Hola de nuevo,

Todo esto que decís es más o menos cierto, pero no era mi problema sino que me habia dejado el soporte usb serial converter y el módulo visor deshabilitados en el núcleo (cuando compilé el kernel no tenia una PDA).

Este paso debería funcionar correctamente, si no tienes (lsmod) el módulo visor cargado deberías asegurarte de tenerlo cargado.

```

root# modprobe visor vendor=0x830 product=0x61

si quieres:

options visor vendor=0x830 product=0x61 => /etc/modules.conf 

```

Hecho esto el resto no ha sido muy complicado y -aunque hay algunas cosas que solventar todavía - ya he sincronizado los datos de la PDA al PC usando jpilot, he dejado detalles en el subforo "kernel & hardware" (inglés) detallando un poco el proceso.

Os dejo otro hilo relacionado que puede ser de interés (castellano).

saludos.

----------

